# just traded for an 01 forman



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

my ? is wanna put dics brakes on ,who got the best price,an also have a set of 30 mudzillas to mount on,whats it gonna take to fit em?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

As for the tires, a lift & probably a good bit of fender trimming!

Disc brakes, I'm not sure who all makes them. I know at one time HL was carrying them for the 300's & other foremans.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ATVWorks.com sells disc brake conversion kits
http://www.atvworks.com/products.asp?cat=30


This place has the HL kit for $349 (HL appears to not carry the kit anymore)
Amazon.com: HIGHLIFTER FRT DISC BRAKE KIT HONDA HLHONDB1: Automotive​


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone still have the link for the rear kit?


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

thats what i herd a set for the rear,anybody?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Highlifter used to list one (but it was way overpriced) and there was a guy on ebay selling them (had a website too) but can't find the link for either.


----------

